# Hiya :) - Hannah from Hampshire



## hannah_1984 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hiya Ladies

Just signed up to the forums and looking around to find a room just for us girlies, brilliant :lol:

I'm on the hunt for my first ever TT

Look forward to chatting to you all

Hannah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hannah,

welcome to the Forum and good luck with sourcing a TT you like 

Dani


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Hannah  Have u seen any u like yet?

Chantelle x


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Hannah any pics? also any pics of the TT? haha :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Basscube said:


> Hi Hannah any pics? also any pics of the TT? haha :lol:


welcome!...

plus one on pics!..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Hannah


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello from a fellow noob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t'mill said:


> Hello from a fellow noob


Hi t'mill and welcome 

If you're in Darwen a week tomorrow, I'm having my monthly meet on Friday, 7th September. Just pop in and say hello 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=278764


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hannah any pics? also any pics of the TT? haha :lol:
> ...


haha pics of Hannah or her car? lol :roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from a fellow noob
> ...


Hi mate, looks interesting. I will be homeward bound next Friday but won't be finishing work until 6pm  Defo keep this in mind for future visits though 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t'mill said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


Ne' mind: it's 7pm onwards :wink:

We're usually there till 10pm-ish  
[I'll add you to my PM list if you want?]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Hannah!

Hev x


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum!!


----------

